# DIY outdoor enclosure



## mckellar007 (May 5, 2008)

me and my mate decided quiet a while ago, we needed to build an outdoor enclosure for my turtles. so, as boys do when they get an idea, we just ripped into the garden and dug a giant hole, ripped the pre-existing pond out, destroyed mothers favorite plants, encountered many troubles along the way, so, we abandoned the idea.
 2 months later, i got sick of mum complaining about the mess in the yard, so we started at it again. we decided that if we were going to make it work this time, we would have to be a little more creative and plan what we are building! my mate things we will be finished by friday, i think we will be finished by july... if we're lucky!!  here are some photos of our D-I-Y, outdoor enclosure in the making!


----------



## Vincent21 (May 5, 2008)

That's awesome, hope we get to see more pics later on!


----------



## Pythline08 (May 5, 2008)

hey im looking at building an outdoor enclosure to. it would be great if you could PM me when it is finished and show me some pics
Thanks


----------



## mckellar007 (May 14, 2008)

*update!*

some pics of how its going now!! sorry about the bad quality, i took this lot with my phone!

we just have to wait until i have the money to finish it off now!


----------



## angel_saza (May 15, 2008)

I like the idea of using wooden beams for the fence. Are they treated pine? Also, have you got any barrier underneath the fence line? Turtles can dig as well 

I'm landscaping my frontyard and i'm including a 1.5x1.5m ish pond. Also a dry creekbed & end pond. Should be good. Keep up the good work, i'll be watching this thread for good ideas!


----------



## mckellar007 (May 15, 2008)

yes they are treated pine, and we were going to cement underneath but changed our mind and are now using chicken wire and weed mat. much better drainage and alot less exspensive. also looking for ideas for a lid of some sort. to keep birds out, and keep lizards, dragons, monitors in!


----------

